# The Cheap Guitar That Surprised You



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

The one that I have, still have is the Alex Chase I picked up for $160 a few years back. It's a solidly made guitar, neck and body. Nice workmanship on it. PRS copy would be the best way to describe it. But all I did to it was change out the pick-ups and it became a really nice guitar. Certainly can't complain about the price that's for sure. So that would be the one in my collection that was a very pleasant surprise for the money.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

The best "cheap" guitar that I've owned was a shell pink Mexican Tele Thinline. Wish I still had that one.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

this one is easy..

My son bought a Squire BRONCO bass ( its a short scale bass) cause he likes the short scale neck.
This thing cost him 140 bucks or so, so its cheap.
I have a Fender Jazz (1977) and a Fender P bass (HWY 1) and I can honestly say that the Bronco plays real nice.
Its very heavy for its size but I certainly dont mind that. Makes the bass realy solid to hold.
Tone wise it could do with an upgraded pickup but thats something I will look at in the future.

Over all, its a decent bass that surprised me on its playability.

*** just wanted to add that ALL early American made Fender HWY 1 guitars are a really good value .****


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

I once acquired a PRS SE Single Cut to even out a trade. The trader had no cash and the guitar had no pickups. Threw a set of Duncans in there (JB & Jazz?) and it became a hard rock monster. A little lighter than a Lester (thinner body) but had a nice neck, played great & stayed in tune. The guy who eventually bought it was very happy, he got a lot of bang for his $400. But I wasn't all that surprised by that one, anything with the PRS label, offshore or not, should be relatively decent build quality.

The one that continues to surprise me is a Wilkinson Vintage Icon. I forget the model name, but it's basically a 61 SG RI minus the binding. Got this in the same trade (don't ask) and as far as I can tell, it's all mahogany w/ a set neck. My buddy refinished it in Pelham Blue nitro & installed some Kent Armstrong P-100s. Bad ass blues on a budget.

This link is for the 1st of 4 pics. Al did a great job on the refin!

Pelham Blue SG picture by RoryFan72 - Photobucket


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

How cheap are we talking? I had an epiphone les paul special that I picked up for 80$ used. it was actually a nice playing guitar. Much better option than any of the squier starter pack guitars.

The only cheap guitar that i've kept is an acoustic....art & lutherie cedar. it was a wedding present which is the only reason I still have it...but for a 300$ guitar it's done its job well and been to hell and back without any major issues. Sounds fairly good too.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Oh yeah, Mike reminded me of my Norman B-30 acoustic that I picked up in Montreal over 15 yrs ago (pre-referendum). I forget about that guitar b/c my buddy's kid is learning to play & I've lent it to him. It was a lefty that had been converted to a righty, someone installed a pickup & the lacquer had lots of checking. But it sounded great, played well and was only $200. It's been on many a camping trip (I wasn't worried about getting sand in it), has served me well & hopefully will continue to inspire the next generation to play.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

An early '70s Giannini acoustic which I sold years ago was terrific and was my first good quality guitar. Made in Brazil. $150.

Fender 6 string lap steel, screw in legs, tweed case. $50.

Mid '70s Takamine acoustic that looked like a Martin from a few paces. Sounded great. Every so often someone still asks me what happened to my old Martin. Not sure what I paid for it.

A slope shoulder Washburn flattop, solid woods, damaged on delivery to the dealer, fixed by the dealer and sold to me for $150.

ProTone Telecaster. $400. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

One I bought was an Epi DOT for $400 new.
Sounds good, looks good and is well put together.

I got a 90s Vantage passive bass for Xmas once.
I still rock that unit.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

The lowest price I have paid for a guitar was $450.00 used. That doesn't quite qualify as cheap for me. The other prices are $500 trade value and $560.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I guess pound for pound, the Squier Classic Vibe Strat I picked up is much better than I expected. Price was around $300 if I recall correctly.


----------



## wayne086 (Jan 22, 2010)

A Blonde Roadworn Tele,that was very very light and had the right colour for Nocaster blonde,blew me away when I played it.Ended up using the body on my Esquire/Gibbons build,the body is more resonate and lighter than my Custom Shop Nocaster.$575.00 L&M sale awhile back.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Back in '99 I picked up a '96 Squier Protone Strat for $175. It had been in the used rack for months because who wants to be seen with an offshore Strat. It's been a knockout guitar for me.

Couple of years back at Cash Converters got a '66 Stella by Harmony for $28 with tax. Stays in tune for about 5 songs but lucky for me, I only can play four.

I also have to mention I bought a '66 Tele for $280.........................................................................................................
....................................................................................................................................................................................
....................................................................................................................................................................................
....in 1966.


----------



## Toogy (Apr 16, 2009)

My Squier Vintage Modified P-Bass, the thing rocks for what it cost! My buddy has a Highway One P-Bass and really I'm not sure I can tell which was which if it was a blind test!


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Just picked up an Epiphone EL-00VS (clone of the Gibson Blues King) that grabbed me as soon as I played the first lick. Walked it into the high end room and did a head to head with its more expensive cousin (about 2K more) and honestly couldn't see paying more than a couple of hundred more for the Gibby. Fit and finish was better on the Epi and it is a fun guitar to play. I have played others that didn't do a thing for me, so I guess I got that one that just came together perfectly on the factory (Indonesia) floor.

Honestly, how do they make an acoustic guitar with a nice sunburst finish, solid spruce top with a very nice setup and sell it half way around the world for $250?


----------



## jmaysen (Mar 10, 2008)

Cheap? no not really, but bargains? absolutely! Nothing beats my wall of Fernandes Strats, Telecasters and Jazz basses.... All MIJ of course. Accumulated over the last 25 years, I still have my 1st one I bought in 1988 for 150$.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Cheap would be price wise for the purposes of this question


----------



## jmaysen (Mar 10, 2008)

90 % of these I paid under 200... does that qualify? lol shhhh don't tell anyone.....


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Yamaha Pacifica 112 series guitars. A whole lot of stratty guitar for cheap. Great necks, alder bodies, sweet players that are very comfortable.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Maxer said:


> Yamaha Pacifica 112 series guitars. A whole lot of stratty guitar for cheap. Great necks, alder bodies, sweet players that are very comfortable.


Yamaha in general gets overlooked a lot. Not saying they are all cheaply priced either. Some are up there price wise


----------



## jmaysen (Mar 10, 2008)

I have a 1996 RGX Yamaha in the pile that's not too shabby . I think it cost me 50$.... maple fingerboard, hsh, alder, good trem. Ya that's a fun one


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Squier are doing a great job. I love the tones from my Classic Vibe Tele, & ATM I really love the Custom II with P-90's. Both under $300.


----------



## RobQ (May 29, 2008)

I bought a used 70s Yamaha acoustic for $200 that sounds and plays great. FG335 is the model name iirc.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

I used to pay $100.00 on the average for Les Paul Juniors.(back in the 70's) I had 3 of them over the years.....all gone now..stupid !kqoct


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

loudtubeamps said:


> I used to pay $100.00 on the average for Les Paul Juniors.(back in the 70's) I had 3 of them over the years.....all gone now..stupid !kqoct



Thats the way it happens sometimes


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

The best cheap guitar I ever used was one I couldn't get a $110 together to buy back in 1966. I used it for two weeks, but had to give it back. A 1956 Gibson Les Paul Gold Top. Sigh.


----------



## Cary (May 11, 2011)

Maxer said:


> Yamaha Pacifica 112 series guitars. A whole lot of stratty guitar for cheap. Great necks, alder bodies, sweet players that are very comfortable.


^^^^^^^
This

My first electric guitar was a yamaha pacifica, Even today with my gibson and g & l it is a great guitar. Lots of tonal options with the humbucking bridge (mine now sports a burstbucker pro) 

could use a refret though, its been with me for nigh on 15 years and I've played it a ton.


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

I picked up one of the early Seagull guitars. Amazing guitar for the money. Other than that one, I've never bought a cheap guitar that I really liked.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2012)

I have a few. All needed work of some sort (neck 
resets, body bulge, etc.). My favourite is a '97 
washburn cumberland with fishman (made for 
washburn) electronics. It had a broken headstock 
(clean break) which was an easy fix. I picked this up 
for the equivalent of $90.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...the only one that comes to mind is my tiny acoustic/electric yamaha apxt1:

APXT1 - APX Series - Acoustic Electrics Guitars - Guitars & Basses - Musical Instruments - Products - Yamaha United States

i got mine used for a buck and a quarter, but they were probably about three bills new.

the overall quality, playability, workmanship, materials and sound is quite amazing.

when i use it on stage i usually say "just close your eyes and pretend it's huge".


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Robert1950 said:


> The best cheap guitar I ever used was one I couldn't get a $110 together to buy back in 1966. I used it for two weeks, but had to give it back. A 1956 Gibson Les Paul Gold Top. Sigh.


Ouch. I think that's worse than my free tweed Deluxe. My first guitar was a 1973 Fender Mustang that I bought off my dad's friend Dave Fromager for $300. Nice guy that he was, Dave threw in amp to go along with the guitar. Sold the Mustang a yr or two later for what I paid it (pre-Nirvana) to fund a 1980 pearlescent baby-shit green Les Paul Custom that I wish I still had (I think it ended up in the hands of Phil X of Triumph/YouTube fame). The guy who bought the Mustang offered me $300 for the amp that I'd gotten for free. Woo Hoo, Les Paul, here I come! Guaranteed as long as I see the tail lights.

Turns out it was a narrow-panel Deluxe that had been recovered in black tolex. Stupid 18 yr old kid that I was, I thought it was an old piece of shite that didn't have reverb or distortion.

That $300 has haunted me for yrs. To this day, whatever deal I've done, no matter how convoluted, I've either made or lost $300. My theory is that there are 3 extra $100 bills floating around the guitar universe and karma will not allow anyone to keep them on a permanent basis, kinda like a Douglas Adams ball point pen thing.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

I suppose mine was the late 50s early sixties Strat I bought in "72 for $200. But if we are talking genuine inexpensive the Washburn P290 I bought a few years back would be one.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Right now the favorite I have is a Squier CV Custom tele, was below 400$ shipped. I also have Jag/Mustang/Strat and LP all US made ...I'll probably get a Squier Jazzmaster soon.


----------



## BIGDC (Aug 16, 2011)

Roryfan said:


> The one that continues to surprise me is a Wilkinson Vintage Icon. I forget the model name, but it's basically a 61 SG RI minus the binding. Got this in the same trade (don't ask) and as far as I can tell, it's all mahogany w/ a set neck. My buddy refinished it in Pelham Blue nitro & installed some Kent Armstrong P-100s. Bad ass blues on a budget.


I believe that's the Vintage VS6. I have one in cherry ........... $350 taxes inc. I'm very happy with it


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Not exactly a "cheap" guitar but I paid very little for it. It was the mid to late '60's and I started to fancy myself as a small town Dylan. I needed a fairly diminutive acoustic to take to the beach and wow the young ladies with my musical prowess. Please remember, in those days a used guitar was just an old guitar and was never in demand nor was it an easy sell. So I bought this little acoustic, no case, took it to the beach, around campfires and just left it laying around most of the time. The poor thing even got in a fight and had it's neck unfortunately cracked (and subsequently repaired) but this little guitar was a great finger picker and a beast on tone. For some reason, I could never part with it. As a young man,I figured it wasn't worth much anyway. Some 45 years later (approximately) I still have this little fellow as my constant companion at my cabin. With all it's minor problems it probably isn't worth a lot now but I know I'll never get rid of my 1957 Martin 00-18. It's a gem.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I had one roll in yesterday, a 90's Washburn SuperStrat.

Ferrari red, spotless. No nicks or scratches anywhere, beautiful shape.
Wilkinson two point trem, five way switch.

Delivered to my door by the owner for $400.


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

Yamaha AES 420. Great playing guitar i got in a trade. 
Or my 1960s Defil Melodia (old polish guitar) that i got for free from a family friend. I get offers of people wanting to buy it from me all the time for whatever reason.


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

My first acoustic was a Korean Segovia. It was a present, so I'm not sure what it cost. They don't go for much used though. The neck is starting to sink into the body and the action is rough above the 7th fret but I love the tone of it. I also have a '69 Ibanez hollow body (in the "smoke green" on the back of the Gretsch Anniversary reissues. As far as I know it's the original colour too) that was $400. Not exactly "cheap" in my books but it's hardly a refined instrument. It needed a refret and I just couldn't justify it. I replaced it with a modern RG2550 Prestige (hot-rodded with DiMarzio Evolutions in the neck and bridge and a Duncan JB for strat in the middle). It's probably the last guitar I'll own but I still long for the old hollow body sitting unused (and damn near unplayable) in my closet.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

In 1966 I bought an Epiphone accoustic guitar from a music store I haunted for $200 plus some music lessons in their studios. I dragged that guitar through rain, snow and blistering heat hitch-hiking around the country playing bistros and coffee houses. It wasn't until much later that I found out it was an original 1964 Texan with serial number ending in ...000007. The same as John Lennon played on Help and other albums. I think it would be worth a lot of money now but I had to sell it for rent in the late seventies.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

MIM tele's sure float my boat, they are excellent...esp if they have the seymour duncan stock pups


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

If you like Semi-acoustic electrics the dearmond starfires are a very under rated guitar, these are truly hidden gems ( IMHO) i bought mine new for 950.00, you can get these now for 500.00 or less..The dearmond USA pickups sell for up to 200.00 alone..If you find one with the pickups changed, dont buy it, unless you can get it for about 300.00
At the time i tried out a Guild Starfire, and was going to buy one ( 1800.00) but when i picked up the dearmond it really rang like a bell, maybe i just got a really good one, you know how that works, with most any guitar, but if you see one it would be worth checking out.

I will not be selling my Dearmond anytime soon,


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

> Yamaha in general gets overlooked a lot. Not saying they are all cheaply priced either. Some are up there price wise


Yamaha 112 models are great, for the money, you can get them used for 150.00 - 200.00 and as you said, they can get pricey..I have a 112 pacigica and also two fairly rare Yamaha models, very high end Yamaha Weddington Custom, and a Pacifica 1412. Rich Lasner the designer at the time ( now working for Vox ) tells me there is less then 100 made of the 1412.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

BIGDC said:


> Roryfan said:
> 
> 
> > The one that continues to surprise me is a Wilkinson Vintage Icon. I forget the model name, but it's basically a 61 SG RI minus the binding. Got this in the same trade (don't ask) and as far as I can tell, it's all mahogany w/ a set neck. My buddy refinished it in Pelham Blue nitro & installed some Kent Armstrong P-100s. Bad ass blues on a budget.
> ...


Thanks for the clarification, this one also started out life as a red guitar. My buddy (also a GC forum member) got a raw wood SG body & neck as payment for some repairs & decided to build one. The body shop sold him enough paint for 2 guitars, so mine became a test run. Turned out pretty well.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

Rick31797 said:


> If you like Semi-acoustic electrics the dearmond starfires are a very under rated guitar, these are truly hidden gems ( IMHO) i bought mine new for 950.00, you can get these now for 500.00 or less..The dearmond USA pickups sell for up to 200.00 alone..If you find one with the pickups changed, dont buy it, unless you can get it for about 300.00
> At the time i tried out a Guild Starfire, and was going to buy one ( 1800.00) but when i picked up the dearmond it really rang like a bell, maybe i just got a really good one, you know how that works, with most any guitar, but if you see one it would be worth checking out.
> 
> I will not be selling my Dearmond anytime soon,


Definitely a keeper sleeper.


----------



## Barry Magsino (Apr 25, 2012)

Where to find those guitars? Never had one yet!!!


----------



## hector07 (May 8, 2010)

Godin sd xt great buy for $200.00 last year.


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

I just picked up a Pre law suit 1976 Ibanez 59ner black for $325. On this particular model they have already changed the headstock from the Gibson open book to more like a Guild, because Gibson was threatening for quite sometime to File suit. I use to own one of these back in the 70's and loved it then, so in this case, a re-aqusition of the same model! A good quality, great playing guitar.


----------



## Maverick (Oct 21, 2009)

bzrkrage said:


> Squier are doing a great job. I love the tones from my Classic Vibe Tele, & ATM I really love the Custom II with P-90's. Both under $300.


I got a Custom II with P-90's for $75 . A real gem. Nice chunky neck.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

Haven`t read all the pages in the thread...but in my case, it was this nylon string. Saw it on line in Japan, and when I read hand made in Nagoya...I bid 1000 yen, less than $10.00 CDN at the time. The person before me had bid 11 yen...so when I placed my bid, it went up by 10 yen...so it was 21 yen. Well, no one else bid and I got it for 21 yen...hard to out a precise price but let`s say it was under $.25. Got it here, asked as many people I know to read the labe...but they can`t...only got a partial read...Dragon...something or other...nobody can make it out. But after examining it closely, I believe it is all solid wood...top certainly is and I own a lot of old MIJ nylon strings to compare it to...and based on what I see, I think it`s all slid wood...so, that was by far the best cheap guitar I got...and by the way...it`s the one on the right here...the one on the left I got for 100 yen that same week but it is all laminated, sounds OK but I have some much better made and sounding old MIJs.
I have since added another from the same maker but paid a little more for it and it is just as nice.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

hector07 said:


> Godin sd xt great buy for $200.00 last year.


Do you mean an XTSA?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I got this Dean Boca new for $260.00. It's an excellent guitar. The only thing wrong was the pickups needed to be raised. I have now turned it into a 6 string which was my purpose in buying it in the first place.










The other one is a Godin Cedar 6. I only paid $125.00 for it. It was the best sounding guitar in the place according to the musician that helped me buy it.


----------



## Bosrocker51 (May 10, 2013)

Many years ago my friends brother sold me a Teisco 2 pup, model for $15... Rocker switches, all 6 tuners on one side. Thru a fuzz pedal it sounded almost exactly like the guitar on Elton Johns Saturday Night's All Right tune. The only problem with that axe and many other such guitars is they have a fixed bar bridge and fairly bad intonation. Cool guitar for the money, tho and really good for rock & roll or slide


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Rick31797 said:


> If you like Semi-acoustic electrics the dearmond starfires are a very under rated guitar, these are truly hidden gems ( IMHO) i bought mine new for 950.00, you can get these now for 500.00 or less...


in no way does that qualify as a cheap guitar. it's nice, i'm not knocking it. but here on earth, used guitars that sell for $500 are not cheap. 

back in the 80's i used to buy a guitar called an s.d. curlee. it was only $120 i dont know if it was this brand, i thought i remembered them being made by harmony. but this is what they looked like:


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

Picked up a Rondo SX Furrian tele with tremolo when Kurt was blowing them out for $75 a year ago!


----------



## OldGuitarPlayer (Feb 25, 2013)

My Squier CV50's BSB Telecaster. I picked this up a year ago barely used for $240


----------

